
New York City will require most stores to accept cash as of Nov. 19 - walterbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/11/your-money/cash-credit-cards-coronavirus.html
======
raxxorrax
Since there are example of Paypal and Mastercard banning customers for
political reasons, cash has proven to be important again.

I am in Europe and I do give tips from time to time. Most cashless options
don't give that opportunity. They don't even manage the basic use cases
properly.

I also pay many services with cashless options, but I don't want to be
dependent on one provider. At some point those will fail and many have shown
that they cannot provide a universal payment solution.

